# Digging through my "stash"



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I decided to start selling some of my small personal stash. 1/2 the really good stuff is buried so I am doing a little digging and scratching my head on what I can and can't live without.

I dragged this out this morning. It is rough sawn in the picture so I attached some shots (not even good ones, they don't do the figure justice) of a table that is in my living room from the exact same lumber. The rough sawn one I am holding up may just be the book match the the table slab ?, so it will have the same color/figure when sanded out.

This slab is 24" wide X 1" thick. I did not measure it's length but I am 6'3".

I _may_ post more pictures of my "stuff" as I drag it out.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Wow, Daren... I'd get rid of that trash as soon as possible and get it some 362 miles southwest of you before it messes up the rest of your stash... And if you have any more that look that trashy, send them too. I'll make sure they are taken care of....

(Gorgeous table, by the way...)


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Daren I wished you lived closer, I would love to just look through your normal stash...........Beautiful wood by the way


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Daren, how much are you asking for that slab? PM me if you're willing to ship to VA and we can talk about it some. I love figured maple and my new wife is starting to come around, though she likes more of the darker and redder woods.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

frankp said:


> PM me if you're willing to ship to VA and we can talk about it some.


I ship nation wide that is not a problem. To be honest what I did not stash a couple years ago when I milled and dried this log, 70% of it went west of the Rockies.
The slab in the picture is already gone to a local. One phone call and it was history. I have had guys eyeballing my stash for years (regular customers here for other lumber) I let them look, and drool :laughing:, but always said "not for sale" to certain things. I have a couple guys who are not afraid to spent some money, they get called if I change my mind or find something new. Most of my truly unique stock is sold the day I mill it. I take pictures of it on the mill and send out emails. I even got caught short a few weeks ago when I milled a killer walnut crotch. I "sold it" all...but it was so hot and dry here I lost a little of it to air drying before I could get it in the kiln.  (kiln was already full and just a few days from done)


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Would you still have any of the smoke tree wood in the stash for pen blanks that you would be willing to part with?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

woodchip said:


> Would you still have any of the smoke tree wood in the stash for pen blanks that you would be willing to part with?


You know I am embarrassed to say I have not even done anything with that wood yet. I just piled up what I dragged home and forgot about it. I guess I should cut some into blanks and see how it dries if nothing else.


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, It looks like it would make some killer pens with the color and growth rings like the picture. I guess if i had all that nice wood that you come across on a weekly basis i would have a hard time getting to working on some projects to keep the stock pile down too.


----------

